# Can tortoises eats broccoli?



## Megang97 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello, this may be a silly question but it’s harder to grow flowers and things in the UK at winter time, I’ve currently got a lot of weeds that are the main bulk of my Hermanns diet. I was just wondering what else to offer him this time of year?

would things like broccoli and kale be okay on a daily basis too? Or just as a treat? I also have red bell peppers and cauliflower.

I didn’t just want to offer him weeds and if I do I’d like to mix it with other things too, to make it more exciting.

thanks in advance


----------



## Tortisedonk7 (Jan 5, 2021)

It’s not recommend they eat crusiferous veggies like broccoli and cauliflower. But not actually sure why. Maybe some of the experts can explain that.


----------



## Megang97 (Jan 5, 2021)

Tortisedonk7 said:


> It’s not recommend they eat crusiferous veggies like broccoli and cauliflower. But not actually sure why. Maybe some of the experts can explain that.



Thank you! I’ve held fire on giving him anything like that just to be sure! I’ve seen online broccoli leaves can be given but it didn’t specify whether that would be more of a treat for them.

plus, you never know what to trust online, hence why I also double check in the forum


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 5, 2021)

Write a list of things that grow around you and those that you can buy and look them up on The Tortoise Table Plant Database for suitability to feed. There’s plenty of choice in the UK  If you can’t identify a plant, post a photo in our Plant ID section and someone will help. 





The Tortoise Table - Home


The Tortoise Table plant database and resource site for Tortoise owners



thetortoisetable.org.uk


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 5, 2021)

I sometimes include a broccoli florette in with my tortoises' greens/weeds/plants. Cruciferous veggies might be one of the things that causes gout and bladder stones in tortoises, so they should not be fed as a staple. So a bit once in a while is ok as a treat.


----------



## Megang97 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks so much!


Yvonne G said:


> I sometimes include a broccoli florette in with my tortoises' greens/weeds/plants. Cruciferous veggies might be one of the things that causes gout and bladder stones in tortoises, so they should not be fed as a staple. So a bit once in a while is ok as a treat.



Thank you!


----------



## Beasty_Artemis (Jan 6, 2021)

I feed a little fresh or frozen broccoli florets here and there. The torties seem like they like it one day, and completely ignore it another! Still, its supposed to be one of the healthiest vegetables so it seems like a chomp occasionally is still good!


----------



## Megang97 (Jan 6, 2021)

Beasty_Artemis said:


> I feed a little fresh or frozen broccoli florets here and there. The torties seem like they like it one day, and completely ignore it another! Still, its supposed to be one of the healthiest vegetables so it seems like a chomp occasionally is still good!



Thank you! I gave him a little bit this morning to see what he thought and he chomped it all up and seemed to enjoy it quite a bit? I’ll give it to him as a treat here and there!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 8, 2021)

I feed broccoli greens to my Redfoot on occasion.
Rabe
But not very frequently


----------



## Megang97 (Jan 8, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I feed broccoli greens to my Redfoot on occasion.
> Rabe
> But not very frequently



thank you!


----------

